# bought online....return it can't get money back



## LBT (6 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I bought a jacket online with a company called moonspark...I didn't like the jacket and returned it within the 14 days. I bought over 2 months ago and I can't get my money back. They don't have any telephone number on their website just an email address. I guess i should have checked that. But do I have any chance of getting my money back?

Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (6 Jun 2010)

What country is it based in ?


----------



## LBT (6 Jun 2010)

The UK


----------



## Dirac (6 Jun 2010)

It appears that moonsparkonline.co.uk is registered by:

*Domain found*

    Domain name:        moonsparkonline.co.uk    Registrant:        Christina Barratt    Registrant type:        UK Individual    Registrant's address:        2 Bedlington Close        Manchester        Manchester        Lancs        M23 9GR        United Kingdom    Registrar:        Webfusion Ltd t/a 123-Reg.co.uk [Tag = 123-REG]        URL: http://www.123-reg.co.uk    Relevant dates:        Registered on: 19-May-2008        Renewal date:  19-May-2010        Last updated:  09-Oct-2008    Registration status:        Renewal required.And after a quick search on bt.com, the Registrants phone number is below:C Barratt
Tel: (0161) 998 9067 - Text Number
2 Bedlington Close, Manchester, M23 9GR 
The renewal date for the domain was 19 May so maybe she is winding it up as hasnt been renewed yet according to whois


----------



## Dirac (6 Jun 2010)

Let me know if my detective work is correct!


----------



## z107 (7 Jun 2010)

deleted


----------



## jhegarty (7 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> What were the conditions of the sale? Did they offer a returns policy for change of mind?




They have to by law.


----------



## SlugBreath (7 Jun 2010)

jhegarty said:


> They have to by law.


 
What law is that?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> What law is that?



See here.

This previous thread (top right hand corner link to full thread) might give advice also.


----------



## z107 (7 Jun 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## Leo (8 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> So how does that law work for digital goods? They do not seem to be covered by the exceptions:
> http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/H...nsumer-Law/Shopping-from-Home/exceptions.html
> 
> I don't believe this 'law' has been properly thought out.


 
Feel free to ask that elsewhere, do not drag this thread off-topic.


----------



## Protocol (8 Jun 2010)

A regular shop would not have to give you your money back just because you don't like what you bought.


----------



## Dirac (8 Jun 2010)

The website OP bought from states they give refunds for customer returns if customer not happy.
Distance selling regs for UK companies have to allow this.


----------



## csirl (8 Jun 2010)

Dirac said:


> The website OP bought from states they give refunds for customer returns if customer not happy.
> Distance selling regs for UK companies have to allow this.


 
Not happy may mean that the recipient did not think the goods received were what they thought they bought in terms of size/quality/quantity etc. I dont think it extends to changing your mind.


----------



## Dirac (8 Jun 2010)

This is the info from the website where the OP purchased, I guess it depends on the time factor of when the OP sent the item back, but would've thought the OP would have received some kind of reply out of courtesy! BTW where has the OP gone on this?!!

*Order Cancellations* 
The UK’s Distance Selling Regulations gives you the right to cancel your order for any item purchased at moonsparkonline and receive a full refund. 
Please notify us of your cancellation in writing, quoting your order number. You have up to 7 working days after you item/s are received to inform us at Customer Care. 

*Returns/Exchanges* 
If you are not entirely satisfied with your purchase simply return your item/s to us in their original condition* within 14 days of receipt. We will be happy to issue a full refund (excluding the delivery charge) once we receive your unwanted item/s. You may prefer to exchange your item/s for a different colour or size. Items marked with a + are non returnable for hygiene reasons 
A Return document can be found in your parcel, please fill this in with as much detail as possible and include it when you return your goods. 
Please note 

You are responsible for the return until it reaches us therefore we recommend that you use a delivery service that insures you for the value of the goods.
The cost of returning the item to us is your responsibility.
It may take up to 7 days for us to process returns, especially during busy periods.
We will endeavour to refund you as soon as possible and within 30 days of receiving your return.
If you received a discount on your original order, the amount refunded will reflect the discounted order value.
This returns policy does not affect your statutory rights
*Note: when trying on items of clothing, please ensure that you are not wearing make-up, perfume or a deodorant which may leave a scent or mark on the item. We will be unable to accept the return of any item where there is evidence that these instructions have not been followed. The item must be returned in its original packaging with any relevant documentation.


----------



## LBT (8 Jun 2010)

Hi everyone 
thanks for all your help on this...you have done amazing work..will follow up tomorrow
Still haven't received any correspondance back...even a credit note would do me but it annoys me that I haven't received acknowledgment. 

Will let you know  how I get on


----------



## lyla222 (28 Jun 2010)

Did you ever get anywhere with this? I'm in the same boat, bought 2 dresses which I returned and havent heard a word since. Have emailed 2 or 3 times since and no response. Tried calling the number found by Dirac, but no answer. Think I have found the website owner's Facebook page (!) and am tempted to send a msg...


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Jun 2010)

I bought a leather jacked from USA based www.jcp.com but it was too big. I returned in the post and was refunded promptly. It just cost me the price of postage. I often buy from them.


----------

